# Eagle rebuild project for sale



## LDM (May 2, 2022)

Need space in the hangar so selling a Christian Eagle that requires repair/partial rebuild after being flipped on its back during landing. Fuselage is substantial intact requiring welding repair only. Right upper and lower wings require rebuild. Includes all hardware, cowls, engine mount, prop and accessories. Engine can be made available as well, though I'm eyeing it up for my S18.
Will consider any reasonable offer.


----------

